# I just wanna say



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

That I still think chick-fil-a is still yummy and I will not stop eating there !!! Carry on


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Eat Mor Chiken


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I may go more often now myself ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

:thinking: LMAO


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol..... Your worthless homie. :beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Ha at least when you text me I text back. And remember august 1st is chick-fil-a appreciation day. Lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the lines will be a little shorter now & I wont have to sit in the drive through for 20 min just to get my CFA fix! lol

Oh and if you havent tried the grilled nuggets yet, they are the bomb diggity. (Yeah I took that one way back to the 90s)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Guess I'm just too ******* for that stuff. My chick likes to eat there, but its just not for me. Plus.....we dont have one near the house, gotta drive atleast 45 mins to get to the nearest one. «maybe thats why I'm not intersted in it lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah dont blame ya. The only thing there worth driving 45min for is the milkshake.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Their lemonaide kics *** too, more places need to close on Sunday too, let people have a rest.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have been 4 out of 5 days...I do my part to support!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I garuntee you at the end of the year CFA will come out w/ some statement about how their profits from July-December 2012 were DOUBLE of that from Jan-June, and Double that from any previous year July-Dec... :rockn: hahaha

You know what they say, any press, is good press. The LGBTQRSPT whatever they are say BOYCOT, and we all say, Great you do that, We'll go every day! haha..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I just hope they try to boycott my local cfa. Get a paintball gun after them. Lol.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, so what did I miss? Why is people boycotting Chick-Fil-A?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In a nutshell, Someone asked Mr. Cathy how he felt about gay marriage & he responded that he only believed in traditional marriage. Now all the gays are upset b/c they think he doesn't like them.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahhh...Gotchya

I was planning to have Chicken Biscuits in the morning all ready anyway, LoL!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ exactly. You know the fact that they're a hardcore Christian organization wasn't a dead giveaway has me baffled lol. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wmredneck said:


> ^^^ exactly. You know the fact that they're a hardcore Christian organization wasn't a dead giveaway has me baffled lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right! Let's ask a duck how it feels about quacking and then be surprised when he responds likewise. Lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Guess I'm just too ******* for that stuff. My chick likes to eat there, but its just not for me. Plus.....we dont have one near the house, gotta drive atleast 45 mins to get to the nearest one. «maybe thats why I'm not intersted in it lol.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Too ******* for some fried chicken? Dang you must never come down from the hills. Ha ha ha jk it's pretty good though. Not my choice in fast food but eat there on occasion. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i stop by there just to get a sweet tea !!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Better watch it with that "sweet tea" you might end up with a little too much sugar in your step and be banned like the others !! Bwahahahahaha!! JK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

i love chick fil a and greatly appreciate their traditional values. the only thing i hate about them is sundays are always the days i want it the most! ill wake up wanting a #7 for breakfast and drive up their only to see an empty parking lot and be like "**** i forgot its sunday!!!!" lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> Better watch it with that "sweet tea" you might end up with a little too much sugar in your step and be banned like the others !! Bwahahahahaha!! JK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


swole thats 1 thing you dont have to worry about me .. i'm a lesbian trapped in a mans body...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lmao

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

They opened a new store in Brandon not to long a go. Every time I drive by there the places is packed. Seems to me the queer side is the one being intolerant to the beliefs of other people. Chick'fla never said they wouldn't hire a queer or not sell a chik'n biscuit to them.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

walker said:


> i stop by there just to get a sweet tea !!!


me too!! as long as the line isnt out to broadway


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Too ******* for some fried chicken? Dang you must never come down from the hills. Ha ha ha jk it's pretty good though. Not my choice in fast food but eat there on occasion.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I didnt say too ******* for some good ole greasy chicken, but thats some fancy foofoo-fied stuff they sell there.....not to mention I have to order 2 meals to get filled up, and they are proud of their chit lol. I admit I do like the fries though 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I'm a two mealer myself. Lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya'll just need some of these BOGO free cupons I've got then.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol. I actually got 2 coupons last time we went because they took a long time to take our order.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

